# Fun Test....



## Ivan (May 3, 2006)

Here's a link to a website that test your political leanings.
I came out Totalitarian. Yikes!! LOL

http://www.okcupid.com/politics


----------



## srhoades (May 3, 2006)

I'm a social and economic conservative.


----------



## crhoades (May 3, 2006)

Libertarian (far away from the anarchist end...)


----------



## Civbert (May 3, 2006)

Civbert's Results:


<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center><FONT size=3>You are a <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Social Liberal</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(63% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>and an... <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Economic Conservative</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(65% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>You are best described as a:<BR><BR><FONT size=+2><U> <CENTER><B>Libertarian</B></CENTER></U></FONT><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=112> <TD width=218></TD> <TD width=156></TD></TR> <TR height=262> <TD width=218></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=156><IMG src="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=112> <TD width=218></TD> <TD width=156></TD></TR> <TR height=262> <TD width=218></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=156><IMG src="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>OkCupid Free Online Dating</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## weinhold (May 3, 2006)

I am a Democrat.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 3, 2006)

<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center><FONT size=3>You are a <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Social Conservative</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(26% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>and an... <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Economic Liberal</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(35% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>You are best described as a:<BR><BR><FONT size=+2><U> <CENTER><B>Totalitarian</B></CENTER></U></FONT><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=225> <TD width=81></TD> <TD width=293></TD></TR> <TR height=149> <TD width=81></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=293><IMG src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=225> <TD width=81></TD> <TD width=293></TD></TR> <TR height=149> <TD width=81></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=293><IMG src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>Ok Cupid</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center> <font size="3"> You are a <center> <br> <font size="4"><b>Social Liberal</b></font> <br> <font shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(63% permissive)</font><br> </center> <br> and an... <center><br> <font size="4"><b>Economic Moderate</b></font> <br> <font shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(55% permissive)</font><br> </center> <br> You are best described as a:<br> <br><font size="+2"><u><center><b>Centrist</b></center></u></font> </font><br> <table id="thetable" name="thetable" background="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="375" width="375"> <tbody><tr height="150"> <td width="218"></td> <td width="156"></td> </tr> <tr height="224"><td width="218"></td> <td align="left" valign="top" width="156"><img src="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <br> <table id="thetable" name="thetable" background="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="375" width="375"> <tbody><tr height="150"> <td width="218"></td> <td width="156"></td> </tr> <tr height="224"><td width="218"></td> <td align="left" valign="top" width="156"><img src="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>OkCupid Free Online Dating</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

Also says:
You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


Just so you know, I have only voted once in my life...the first oppurtunity I had just had my first child. And my one vote was NOT democrate or libertarian.

[Edited on 5-3-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 3, 2006)

Centrist. HUh!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

I didn't like some of their questions...it could be taken either way, depending upon the view of those setting up the survey. Therefore, quite a few of my answers appeared midline. But I DID have some that were strongly one way or the other. (ie don't mess with me or my property, not that I own any...LOL!)


----------



## turmeric (May 3, 2006)

That's all right, it said I was totalitarian, which just isn't true, I'm committed to parliamentarian government.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 3, 2006)

<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center><FONT size=3>You are a <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Social Conservative</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(33% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>and an... <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Economic Conservative</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(70% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>You are best described as a:<BR><BR><FONT size=+2><U> <CENTER><B>Republican</B></CENTER></U></FONT><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=94> <TD width=106></TD> <TD width=268></TD></TR> <TR height=280> <TD width=106></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=268><IMG src="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=94> <TD width=106></TD> <TD width=268></TD></TR> <TR height=280> <TD width=106></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=268><IMG src="http://is1.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>OkCupid Free Online Dating</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## py3ak (May 3, 2006)

I was right on Donald Trump's chin. I am not completely pleased with that --thinking about I decided I do think people should be allowed to kill each other in duels, so if I retake it I will probably be further out.
Libertarian is good.


----------



## beej6 (May 3, 2006)

You are a

Social Conservative
(36% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal
(31% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Totalitarian


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

... But pretty close to Centrist as well.


----------



## ANT (May 4, 2006)

<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center><FONT size=3>You are a <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Social Liberal</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(61% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>and an... <CENTER><BR><FONT size=4><B>Economic Moderate</B></FONT> <BR><FONT shmolor=#a8a8a8 size=3>(41% permissive)</FONT><BR></CENTER><BR>You are best described as a:<BR><BR><FONT size=+2><U> <CENTER><B>Centrist</B></CENTER></U></FONT><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=200> <TD width=212></TD> <TD width=162></TD></TR> <TR height=174> <TD width=212></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=162><IMG src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><TABLE id=thetable height=375 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=375 background=http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg border=0 name="thetable"> <TBODY> <TR height=200> <TD width=212></TD> <TD width=162></TD></TR> <TR height=174> <TD width=212></TD> <TD vAlign=top align=left width=162><IMG src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border=0></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>Ok Cupid</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Pilgrim (May 4, 2006)

The life of one American is worth the lives of several foreigners


----------



## Pilgrim (May 4, 2006)

<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center> <FONT size="3"> You are a <CENTER> <BR/> <FONT size="4"><B>Social Conservative</B></FONT> <BR/> <FONT shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(36% permissive)</FONT><BR/> </CENTER> <BR/> and an... <CENTER><BR/> <FONT size="4"><B>Economic Conservative</B></FONT> <BR/> <FONT shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(65% permissive)</FONT><BR/> </CENTER> <BR/> You are best described as a:<BR/> <BR/><FONT size="5"><U><CENTER><B>Republican</B></CENTER></U></FONT> <BR/><BR/> You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. <FONT shmolor="white" class="tiny"> loc: (-50, 56)<BR/> modscore: (39, 22)<BR/> raw: (3626)</FONT> </FONT><br> <TABLE cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" id="thetable" name="thetable" width="375" height="375" background="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif"><TBODY><TR height="112"><TD width="119"></TD><TD width="255"></TD></TR><TR height="262"><TD width="119"></TD><TD align="left" valign="top" width="255"><IMG src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"/></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> <br> <TABLE cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" id="thetable" name="thetable" width="375" height="375" background="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg"><TBODY><TR height="112"><TD width="119"></TD><TD width="255"></TD></TR><TR height="262"><TD width="119"></TD><TD align="left" valign="top" width="255"><IMG src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"/></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> <br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>Ok Cupid</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

You are a

Social Moderate
(56% permissive)

and an...

Economic Conservative
(70% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Capitalist


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 4, 2006)

I would say that I actually tend more toward libertarian than this test shows, but this quiz basically asks a lot of knee jerk questions that don't necessarily have a bearing on public policy. And from knowing libertarians, I've found that many are incapable of making _private_ moral judgments, much less public ones, so I guess that could be what they're getting at.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 4, 2006)

World's Smallest Political Quiz. Much shorter and more accurate in my opinion.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

From the small test:

LIBERTARIANS support maximum liberty in both personal and

economic matters. They advocate a much smaller government; one

that is limited to protecting individuals from coercion and violence.

Libertarians tend to embrace individual responsibility, oppose

government bureaucracy and taxes, promote private charity, tolerate

diverse lifestyles, support the free market, and defend civil liberties.


----------



## beej6 (May 4, 2006)

i was a CENTRIST on the small quiz.


----------



## Civbert (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> i was a CENTRIST on the small quiz.



I'm a CONSERVATIVE/LIBERTARIAN on the small quiz, which is consistent with the other quiz.


----------



## Myshkin (May 4, 2006)

Here is another good quiz:

http://www.politopia.com


----------



## Ivan (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> Here is another good quiz:
> 
> http://www.politopia.com



Hmmm...I did this one too. Let's just say I'm a lot more conservative than George Bush.


----------



## Puddleglum (May 4, 2006)

Hmm . . . got Democrat on the first test, Libertarian on the second . . . haven't taken the third yet (let's see . . . maybe I'd get Republican on that one just to even things out!)


----------



## Ivan (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> World's Smallest Political Quiz. Much shorter and more accurate in my opinion.



I come up conservative on this one. No surprise.


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2006)

I come up libertarian every time. My neighbor is Ayn Rand and my personal status is pimple on Donald Trump's chin.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 4, 2006)

I need to get out of NYC.
they call me a democrat.

[Edited on 5-4-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 4, 2006)

Ok, that was close. I redid it and it came out better.
<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center> <font size="3"> You are a </font><center><font size="3"> <br> <font size="4"><b>Social Liberal</b></font> <br> <font shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(60% permissive)</font><br> </font></center><font size="3"> <br> and an... </font><center><font size="3"><br> <font size="4"><b>Economic Moderate</b></font> <br> <font shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(56% permissive)</font><br> </font></center><font size="3"> <br> You are best described as a:<br> <br><font size="+2"><u><center><b>Centrist</b></center></u></font> </font><br> <table id="thetable" name="thetable" background="http://is3.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="375" width="375"> <tbody><tr height="144"> <td width="206"></td> <td width="168"></td> </tr> <tr height="230"><td width="206"></td> <td align="left" valign="top" width="168"><img src="http://is3.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <br> <table id="thetable" name="thetable" background="http://is3.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="375" width="375"> <tbody><tr height="144"> <td width="206"></td> <td width="168"></td> </tr> <tr height="230"><td width="206"></td> <td align="left" valign="top" width="168"><img src="http://is3.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>Ok Cupid</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## SRoper (May 4, 2006)

<center><table style='border:1px solid black'><tr><td align=center> <font size="3"> You are a </font><center><font size="3"> <br> <font size="4"><b>Social Liberal</b></font> <br> <font shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(65% permissive)</font><br> </font></center><font size="3"> <br> and an... </font><center><font size="3"><br> <font size="4"><b>Economic Conservative</b></font> <br> <font shmolor="#a8a8a8" size="3">(78% permissive)</font><br> </font></center><font size="3"> <br> You are best described as a:<br> <br><font size="+2"><u><center><b>Libertarian</b></center></u></font> </font><br> <table id="thetable" name="thetable" background="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_political.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="375" width="375"> <tbody><tr height="63"> <td width="225"></td> <td width="149"></td> </tr> <tr height="311"><td width="225"></td> <td align="left" valign="top" width="149"><img src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <br> <table id="thetable" name="thetable" background="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics/chart_basic.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="375" width="375"> <tbody><tr height="63"> <td width="225"></td> <td width="149"></td> </tr> <tr height="311"><td width="225"></td> <td align="left" valign="top" width="149"><img src="http://is2.okcupid.com/graphics/politics_you.gif" border="0"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <br><br>Link: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/politics'><b>The Politics Test</b></a> on <a href='http://www.okcupid.com'><b>Ok Cupid</b></a><br>Also: <a href='http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3'>The OkCupid Dating Persona Test</a></td></tr></table></center>

No surprise there. 

That "Election 2004" plot was really neat.


----------



## shelly (May 5, 2006)

According to this I am a Social Conservative (36% permissive)

and an... 

Economic Liberal (33% permissive)

You are best described as a:
Totalitarian


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. loc: (-50, -63)

I couldn't get the picture to show up but I'm a medallion on the popes chest!

shelly


----------



## shelly (May 5, 2006)

Your PERSONAL issues Score is 60%. 
Your ECONOMIC issues Score is 100%. 

I think I should be off the map on the Libertarian side but they ran out of grid How can I test completely opposite on these tests? 

I think they both skewed the questions to get the response they wanted. It's probably a "conspiracy" to get people to not just vote on the side of the big 2. 

shelly


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2006)

> I couldn't get the picture to show up but I'm a medallion on the popes chest!
> 
> shelly



Ouch. I think I'd take Trump anyday.


----------

